# a sticky that's been missing from this forum for a long time now



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I might support this if the person involved agrees. Many people work tirelessly and quietly _behind_ the scenes and do not wish to have these stories be about them getting glory. For them it is entirely about the dogs.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

PG -I now realize I took the comment the wrong way as you thought I meant post the people in which your comment makes sense. Sorry for being touchy - I misunderstood - my bad. Anyways...see farther down for what I intended the sticky to be used for.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> OMG have you ever posted on this forum ever before? Wow, what a shocker to see a post by you in a place like this.
> 
> It's good to know that you might support this since you've been so active in helping rescue these dogs. Thank you SO much.


Excuse me?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I think that's a good idea. My only concern is keeping it up to date with so many rescues happening and often 2 or 3 threads going on about the same dog in question.




momtoMax said:


> OMG have you ever posted on this forum ever before? Wow, what a shocker to see a post by you in a place like this.


I think this was a little uncalled for. I've seen a number of posts by PG regarding rescues in the past.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

There are a lot of people who belong to this forum who do things for rescues that nobody is even aware of. I agree that if people want to have their names listed here, that would be fine. But I do think you will find that many will not.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think you understand - I don't want to list the names of the people but the names of the dogs. The rescue day, a transport day if applicable and a forever home day if known as well as a bit of the dogs story. I am not suggesting that we add the information of the members but of the doggies who have been saved due to an action or with the help of the Rescue forum. 

Think about it - we have a walls with names to honor our soldiers who gave their lives not because they demanded fame but because they deserved to be remembered. The dogs that have been rescued deserve to be remembered as well and that will be a joyful place- success stories if you will.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> I don't think you understand - I don't want to list the names of the people but the names of the dogs. The rescue day, a transport day if applicable and a forever home day if known as well as a bit of the dogs story. I am not suggesting that we add the information of the members but of the doggies who have been saved due to an action or with the help of the Rescue forum.
> 
> Think about it - we have a walls with names to honor our soldiers who gave their lives not because they demanded fame but because they deserved to be remembered. The dogs that have been rescued deserve to be remembered as well and that will be a joyful place- success stories if you will.



I think it's a good idea. I always enjoy the threads by woodysmama of the rescue success stories.

(http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=79650)

I would love to see a whole thread dedicated to these success stories with a picture of the dog(s).


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, in that case, I do think it's a nice idea.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

If BeauShel is notified that a dog has been rescued or adopted (and I have been remiss in not doing this lately) she will post that at the start of the title.

It is a big help to know if a resolution has been found, but I get lazy about notifying her.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I know that but then they get buried and forgotten. New veiwers never know. The greatest thing about a sticky is it never gets buried. New people can read and know and be touched by the dogs stories and moved to take action themselves.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

for example, do you remember this golden?










One of the May Day goldens. Lived at least 12 years of pain, abuse and neglect and only experienced a few days of love and kindness and relief. She broke my heart more than any of the stories - I don't even think they named her because on the site, she was never referred to anything but the older female. After all that she had been through she still wagged her tail and wanted to be petted and loved. The Rescue did the only thing they could do: to save her from pain. If she hadn't been rescued, she may have had to face many more days of it.

This dog who may have died without a name deserves to be remembered and put somewhere where her story and picture can be accessed always. She should not be forgotten. 

None of these dogs should - nor by posting about the ones you guys save, your impact on their lives and their world should never be forgotten.

Like I said...I think a sticky like this has been needed for a long time but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Stories like that make me cry...I'm sitting at my work desk with tears flowing down my face. 

I think it hits me a little harder knowing that if it hadn't been for the kind hearted people who chanced upon him, MY Ranger would have spent his life like that. Thank god for people in this world (and in this forum) who step up and try to help out dogs that have never known anything but pain and abuse.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Stories like that make me cry...I'm sitting at my work desk with tears flowing down my face.
> 
> I think it hits me a little harder knowing that if it hadn't been for the kind hearted people who chanced upon him, MY Ranger would have spent his life like that. Thank god for people in this world (and in this forum) who step up and try to help out dogs that have never known anything but pain and abuse.


 You and me both!!!!

Ranger is one of the lucky ones...........


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Stories like that make me cry...I'm sitting at my work desk with tears flowing down my face.
> 
> I think it hits me a little harder knowing that if it hadn't been for the kind hearted people who chanced upon him, MY Ranger would have spent his life like that. Thank god for people in this world (and in this forum) who step up and try to help out dogs that have never known anything but pain and abuse.


Same with Missy! I look at her and think about how she was living sometimes... and it just makes me cry and hold her. 

It's AMAZING how forgiving these dogs are... you look at Ranger, Missy, Sadie... and you'd never think they went through all that crap. Now humans, on the other hand... we hold grudges even with the smallest things. We become broken and angry at the world.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Same with Missy! I look at her and think about how she was living sometimes... and it just makes me cry and hold her...


I do the same thing! And sometimes I catch myself playing with him and i stop and think how I can't believe he's letting me do this to him after being through all he's been through. Like my play-slapping his muzzle, or "scaring" him when he turns corners...and he's not scared or worried at all! He thinks it's great fun! 

Their ability to forgive and move on is truly awe-inspiring...

Aw, and thanks Laurie! Ranger really wants to meet your three boys someday!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I think it's safe to say that there are plenty of people in favour of the thread, so we just need someone to start the thread and once it's in place, ask one of the Mods to make it a Sticky. I highly doubt they would object - especially BeauShel who has worked her magic on so many heartbreaking rescue stories herself!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Someone more eloquent and to the point would do well to think of how to word it and not ramble - not very good at that. I didn't think about it before, but it would be a great place to post about Ranger, Missy, Dillon and other members personal rescues. I know that some of the rescues on these threads have gone to homes like hopefully Audrey will - so I guess it would cover a great deal. 

I am glad that other people think this is a good idea - thanks for that.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Their ability to forgive and move on is truly awe-inspiring...
> 
> Aw, and thanks Laurie! Ranger really wants to meet your three boys someday!


You're so right!!! Although I haven't rescued a dog before (hope to one day though), I've met several rescue/former abused dogs and you would never know what they've endured. They are truly amazing...guess that's why we love them so much!!!

Whenever I read stuff like this, I can't wait to go home to give my boys a big hug....they probably think "oh boy, she's been on the forum and reading sad stuff again"!!!! They just make my day!!

My guys would LOVE to meet Ranger....they would have a blast!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a post that may already be what you are looking for that was started last year about members adoptions and rescue stories.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=65956


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Rob and yes that covers members personal pets. This thread covers the dogs that are not the members pets but that they help rescue and save their lives. If you look through the forum here, only a few percent of the dogs save become members personal pets and what I was thinking of would cover at the very least, the other 97%.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here is a post that may already be what you are looking for that was started last year about members adoptions and rescue stories.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=65956


 
...


Never mind.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I had to move it first but I made it a sticky


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for trying Rob but that isn't what I had in mind. We can't post about Bing, the nameless May Day girl, Mysty, Goldie, etc. who are shelter dogs that have been rescued/given a second shot at life with the help of the people here. Those dogs are not our pets therefore could not be posted under the sticky you created.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I understand what you are saying momtoMax.Not talking about the people but the dogs themselves. Dogs like Bing, the Mayday goldens. Dogs that we know the story about. And in addition I can still put adopted or rescued on the dogs that are listed in the rescue cases that Coppersmom talked about. 
What about making another Forum in the rescue section dedicated to dogs saved by rescue and their stories. If it is one thread, it would be long and continous so it might be best to keep each dog in it's own thread. So they will have their own section. I can talk about it with the other mods to see what they say?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I understand what you are saying momtoMax. Not talking about the people but the dogs themselves. Dogs like Bing, the Mayday goldens. Dogs that we know the story about. And in addition I can still put adopted or rescued on the dogs that are listed in the rescue cases that Coppersmom talked about.
> What about making another Forum in the rescue section dedicated to dogs saved by rescue and their stories. If it is one thread, it would be long and continous so it might be best to keep each dog in it's own thread. So they will have their own section. I can talk about it with the other mods to see what they say?


 

I think if we did that it would mirror this forum too much - it would be like double posting and I don't know if people would bother. I understand this list would get very long at some point but how great is that going to make the people here feel? If anyone wants to sift through it, they can but I think it's more of a record of our journey and the dogs that touched our hearts and we reached out and changed their lives. The Fur Dawgies Only is insanely long and that's okay, right? 

For the posting on this sticky, how about a few ground rules - no sigs. short bio. Infomation: pictures, name, location, rescue date, and if known forever home date. With those rules (and others you may think about or take some away)of the posts should not be very long - what will take up the most space is the pics but most are through petfinder and quite small. If posters want to they can include a link to the original thread for more info. Perhaps the first post as an example might be a good idea- kind of like baseball card format - short, sucinct and to the point.

Let me know what you think. As the mod, you have the experience and the better viewpoint to know what would be best but I really think it would work best in sticky form. I hope it would be okay to post some of the rescues from the past that meant the most to the posters. Members will have to take it on themselves to post the dog on the thread so I'm sure not every one will be posted - but it gives us a place to do so.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomtoMax*

MomtoMax

I think listing the rescued dogs would be a great idea, if most people agree.
Would you want to do this?

I always update the GOlden Ret. Rescue Cases section, when I'm notified a dog is being rescued or adopted, but so many times we never get a reply, so we never know if the dog was savedor not.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

As I began reading this my first thought was noone will read it when they realize it is several pages long and hopefully it would get even longer. And i began thinking as Carol did that a seperate forum would be a better idea. Also that way if people are looking for a particular dog's story they can find it much easier. And if these are such wonderful stories that should be shared why are we limiting what they say? I think people would probably like to know about the new home.

If we are worried about duplicate posts maybe we could move the original thread into the new forum. Wouldn't be much different than editing the title. After all its no longer a need to be rescued but a success story.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> As I began reading this my first thought was noone will read it when they realize it is several pages long and hopefully it would get even longer. And i began thinking as Carol did that a seperate forum would be a better idea. Also that way if people are looking for a particular dog's story they can find it much easier. And if these are such wonderful stories that should be shared why are we limiting what they say? I think people would probably like to know about the new home.
> 
> If we are worried about duplicate posts maybe we could move the original thread into the new forum. Wouldn't be much different than editing the title. After all its no longer a need to be rescued but a success story.


 
Rescue Wall of Fame. Sorta covers everything...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Rescue Wall of Fame. Sorta covers everything...


 
I like that name for a new forum.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

However you want to do it - as I said, mods know better and there seems to be a consensus. Which I guess is kind of cool - a big extra sticky sticky. Does that make sense? Do what you think is right - the forum is a great place and it's thanks to you guys so I will defer to your judgement.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

marshab1 said:


> I like that name for a new forum.


Me too.
Must make post longer........:doh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

marshab1 said:


> I like that name for a new forum.


Me too.
Must make post longer........:doh:
Now must wait longer between post - or "not posts"........:doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like that for a name. Especially because so many of the dogs have been abused, neglected and abandoned and now are getting their accolades as they deserve.


----------

